# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  ~ إبريـــــــــــــــــل ~

## قلعتي أبدية

*بِـقُـدومك...
بِـرائحـة حُـــضـورك...
وإقبال فراشات عُبــــــور الزَّمــن...
.

تـحضــــر معـــك؛
بأدق التَّفاصيـل
والألــــــــــــوان
.
.
إبريـــــــــل!
.
.
هنا
أكتــب
قصص رحيــــل
ولحظات صمـــــت؛
أشدُّ وأبلغ مـن طبول حروب!...
.
.
هنا
أسطِّــــر
قصص خيـال

أبعــد من أليـس،
وأعْـجَـب من تحدِّياتها،
.
.
هنا 
أتنقَّــل على نسماتِـك...

أعـزِف
أحزان حضـــــور...
وأحزان غياب وذكريات...
.
.
هنا
ألوِّن الصفحات
برياحِ و مطــر!

أمجِّد اللحظــة
وأغمِـض عيــوني
وأقتفي ترددات ترحالك
عبر الغياب

عَلَّك تزور عالمها الوردي
الماطر بعيون حضورها
الناعم بلمساتها
المضيء بابتسامتها
.
.
هنا 
لكم أن تُلَوِّنوا أيامكم
بألوان إبريــــــــــل!...
.
.
هنا 
تعزِفــــون
موسيقى إبريـــــــــل
.
.
.

أهلاً بكم
وأهلا بالقادم
عبر الزمـن!...
والقلـب!...
.
.

إبريــــــــــــــــل!...*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

الآن
 تستيقظ الكلمات
بعد انتصافتك...
.
الآن
أبحِر اللحظــة
في اكتمال المعاني...

وأسَطِّــر
 لون حضورك
 ورائحة قربك...
.
الآن
 يعــود كل شيء، 
ويقتــرب كل شيء...
فقد كُنْــتُ لا شيء...

فأنت الأنيس،،،

تُلوِّن
الأيام بالحزن...

وتُعطِّر
 أيامي برائحة الذكريات
واخضرار عيون...
.

أيها العابِــر للقلب
 تُصيبُ
 ولا تُبقـي،

سوى طيفاً أتتبعه دهراً
.
.
وأعِيـــــد
.
.
إبريل

لا أطْلُبـك الخلاص

فأنت إبريل
كشجــرة سنديان
أستظِلُّ بك،
تؤيني لحظات فراق
.
.
وأنت إبريل
كإطلالة قمر عيـــد
أرتوي أمنيات...
.
.
.
إبريل

بينك وبين النهاية
شفــق عيـــون
.
إبريل
متى تأتي ولا ترحـــل
.
إبريل

إليك
ولفراشات الصباح،،،

خذوا معكــم

بعض ذكريات،
خفيفة ناعمة كابتسامة حلم اللقاء
.
.
خذوا 
بعضاً من ذكريات
ثقيلة كَحُمَّى الليل
.
.
.
وألقوها
على أفـق عيــون،

عَلَّها تُزهر يوماً في أيلـــــول!...
ولن تُـــزهِر...
.
.
.
إبريــل
.
انتظرني لأتبعك!...
.
إبريـــل
.
خُذني معك!...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*هي

ثـورة الأحــرف و الكلمات

تتنازع في تفاصيل الذكريات

فتومِـض في إبريـل

وتخطِف كالبــرق
،،،

ثم ترحل

على درب أيلـــول

لتمطر مُتأتئة سماء عيون،

جامعـةً نــون النسـوة،

قاطنة ليالي الخريف والشتاء،

على أنقاضٍ قلــب

يتقلب على رؤى الأحلام والآمال
،

آمالُ لقاء

عصفت بها سنين فِراقٍ ورحيــل


هو
إبريــل

دليــل بدايـة الأحــرف والأحــزان،

يُلوِّن الدروب
 وتفاصيل وداع،

هو
إبريــل
،
حيث أستجمع
ما حملته الرياح والفراشات،
،
أستقريء أخبار الجنوب
حيث وجهة القلب
وبوصلة العشق الأبدي النابض بابتسامة

هو
إبريــل

الطريـــق والرفيـــق

حيث أجراس السكون

تقتل براءة الطبيعــة

إبريــل

متى أرحـلُ معـك!...

إبريــل

خذني معك،،،
.
.
.

قلعتي أبديـــــــــــة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لكل منا حكايات وحكايات مع نيسان و بعض من طوفان الأحزان وما يفيض على الإنسان من تفاصيل الأمان و بعض من ملامح النسيان 
هو نيسان بكلّ مافيه يحمل معه الأقحوان حيث البداية و الأمل .. 
حيث الرؤى والأحلام والكثير الكثير من دروب الغد و للوجود بكلّ إتقان 
أبدعت بسلسلة حروفك لوصف أبريل وما يحمله في ثنايا الأيام والزمان

----------


## دموع الغصون

في كلّ ربيع ٍ يفترش الحلم وتتوّسد الأحلام صدر العمر ..
في كلّ ربيع ٍ يغمرني لحن الإحتواء .. ويطبعُ قبلةً على جبيني ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يستيقظُ شوقاً ما يزالُ يغفوا على كتفِ سيدةِ الفرح و الأمل بإمتياز ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يطوّقني بقلوب ينسدلُ منها طوقُ نجاةٍ وَ تبتسمُ لها الحياة ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يهديني أنشودة الوجود .. وتنهيدة القلب ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يهبني أرواحاً تبعثُ النورَ لِـ أماني العمر المنثور ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ تتجدّد بخة عطرِ أُمي في ذاك الصّباح ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ ألملمُ أيامي و أُقفلُ على أعوامي ..
و 23 عام لن تغادرني و ستبقى في كياني ..
دموع الغصون
4 نيسان 2013

----------


## دموع الغصون

في كلّ ربيع ٍ يفترش الحلم وتتوّسد الأحلام صدر العمر ..
في كلّ ربيع ٍ يغمرني لحن الإحتواء .. ويطبعُ قبلةً على جبيني ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يستيقظُ شوقاً ما يزالُ يغفوا على كتفِ سيدةِ الفرح و الأمل بإمتياز ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يطوّقني بقلوب ينسدلُ منها طوقُ نجاةٍ وَ تبتسمُ لها الحياة ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يهديني أنشودة الوجود .. وتنهيدة القلب ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ يهبني أرواحاً تبعثُ النورَ لِـ أماني العمر المنثور ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ تتجدّد بخة عطرِ أُمي في ذاك الصّباح ..
في كلّ ربيعٍ ألملمُ أيامي و أُقفلُ على أعوامي ..
في كلّ ربيع لن يغادرني و سيبقى في كياني ..
دموع الغصون
4 نيسان 2013

----------


## دموع الغصون

رجل نيسان
قلبُ مثخن بالأقحوان
صوت متخن بالآمان

رجل نيسان
أورثني تفاصيل حبلى بالكثير من الإحسان
وزرع في أرض ذاكرة العطر الآف الزنابق ليحيك بها جسد الأقحوان

رجل نيسان
بك احتارت أبجدية الصمت الملائكية
ولك نسجت أول خيوط الكلام
وبك وجدت بوصلة الذاكرة في اللامكان
ولك دقت الساعة في كلّ الأزمان

رجل نيسان
حيثُ الثلث الأخير من الشوق
وَ الثلث الأول من النور

رجل نيسان
مَن هجى الظلام وتوغل اليقين في أعماق الغربة بأن لابد ليوم نيسان أن يقتنفي أثر الزمان و يجمعه بضوء وجه المكان

رجل نيسان
يلتهم بقايا وجع الأوطان
وينهمر العطر من رحم غيمة الآمان
ويمسح عن وجه الوطن حبات الحزن بإمعان

11 نيسان 2013

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*هنـاك...

على حدود القلــب؛
تسكـن رائحة الذكريات
حبلى بالأشـواق

تنتظــر رياح الجنــوب
لتُسكنها سويداء القلــب
تتولد معها لوعات الشــوق
لرؤى وسكنى عيـــــون
.
.

هو موسم الهجرة
 بين ابريل وأيلول

هي رحلة ربيع الأشواق
إلى خريف سماء
حيث تتساقط أوراق عيــون

بنظرات
تُـشعِـل حُــروب النفـس والارتحال...

هو الحنين إليك أيلول

فيـك
قد ألتقي بها يوماً
على وجه إحدى أوراقك
ترسلها رياح الجنوب
.
.

فأين أين ومتى...*

----------


## &روان&

رحل
ابريل
واخذه
معه
اجمل
كذباته

روان

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*انِتهى ابريل فـَ ارتاحت رُوحي من كِل مُنغِصاتِه . .


رائع قلعتي ..
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

على قارعة اللحظة...
سقطت

 حكايات الربيع
وعمّت

 سرابات الصيف
فأضنت
وأعيت 
وأسفرت

.
ها أنا

 أحمل حكاية شرقية
تبتديء كأسطورة يونانية
لا تنتهي!

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*
وتستعيد اللحظة إطلالتها من جديد
وترتجف الفراشات بالعودة!
وتتسلل نسمات الفراق عبر أثير الذكريات!
فيولد الماضي من جديد
ويولد اللقاء
ويولد العشق
وأحلى الكلمات!
.....
في تلك البقعة من الأرض
وفي تلك اللحظة من الزمان
وحيث هدير الأصوات يملأ المكان
تصمت الساعات والدقائق وحتى الثواني
وترتجف الأبعاد الثلاثة وفوقها الزمن
وتتقارب الأضداد والجهات الأربع
وتنقلب أقطاب البوصلة
فالشمال يعشق الجنوب
والجنوب صار شمالاً
وكلاهما يجتمعان
والبوصلة تشير إلى عيون!
...
سُجِّلت تلك اللحظة وصُوِّر ذاك المكان
والزمان نفسه
يقرأ ذات التوقيت
...
ابريل!
من جديد كما كان وسيكون!
...
من يولد يعيش ليموت لا محالة!
ومن يأتي لا شك ذاهب!
إلا أنت ابريل!
إلا أنت!
إلا أنت!
.
..
.
أكتبك كل سنة
وتكتبني في كل لحظة
في حركتي وسكوني!
وما أكثرها!
لحظات السكون!
ما أكثرها 
منــذ
أن كان اللقاء
و كانت عيــون!
...
ابريل!
ما عُدتُ أدري كيف أنا من دونك أكون
فأنت عيــون
وأنت الذكريات
وأنت الماضي والحاضر ومستقبلي
...
ابريل!
أعرفك لا بُد راحل
كما في كل عام
وسترجع
 إن التقينا
وقد لا نلتقي
.
فإن لم نلتقي
فاعبر فوق قبري
علَّني استرجع 
عيون!
وإن التقينا
فأخبرني كيف كانت
في شتاء
وهل لا تزال
تلك الطفلة
وبتلك البسمة
وتلك الروح
هل ما تزال هي
أم من تكون!
...
ابريل!
يا وجعي
ويا وجع الكلمات
يا وجع اليوم وكل اللحظات
من دون العودة!
.
ابريل!
هذا العام
خذ بعضاً مني
وفي العام القادم
خُذ كُلِّي !
فأنا من دون
النسمات
لا أكون!
ابريل!
ما أروعك
ابريل!
خذني معك!
.
...
.
الثامنة بتوقيت ابريل الأول لعام 2014
بعد غروب كل شيء
وانطفاءة الأفق
.
.
قلعتي أبدية!
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

Photo2252.jpg

إبريــــــــــــل 2015

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

إبريل من جديد...2020

----------


## حسان القضاة

لابريل شوق صديقي .. ويبقى نزيف الذكريات ووجع الحنين وبقايا عطرٍ الكلمات امام مشانق اعمدة الانتظار ..انتظار معجزة تغير التاريخ ورزنامة الشهور والايام ..وساعه تحذف الليل من كل يوم .. وجرعة سعاده بتذكر تفاصل حلم قد يعود وقد لا يعود مع ابريل ..كن بخير صديقي

----------

